# Anyone coming from Holland?



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi :wave: 
Long shot maybe but anyone travelling from the Hook to Harwich for Waxstock? 
If so give me a wave when coming off either tonight or tomorrow :wave: :lol:


----------

